# What do you do?



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, what style of tai chi does anyone train in? (Sorry if posted before)
I train in Tsung Shi Tai Chi Chuan.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 20, 2005)

I dont think this has been done in a while. 
I study Yang and Chen style, but I must say not as much as I would like. Most of my training time goes into fighting and learning 7*. Although we use alot of TC principles in our fighting.

7sm


----------



## East Winds (Dec 20, 2005)

I practise Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan and Yi Chuan.
I'm not familiar with Tsung Shi Taijiquan. Can you tell me a bit more about its origins?

Thanks
Alistair Sutherland


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 22, 2005)

As soon as I can, I post the full history. (lots of typing tonight)


----------



## Dronak (Jan 23, 2006)

I learned Yang style tai chi.  I don't practice it as much as I should though.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I practice Traditional Yang style and also Ru Yi Taiqiquan, the latter from my time spent in Beijing, China.

Best wishes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2006)

I have practiced Chen and Wu, but I am a Yang Stylist.

I would also like to hear about Tsung Shi Taijiquan, I have never heard of it either.


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 24, 2006)

Yizong baguazhang, Hebei xingyiquan, Wu Taijiquan


----------



## simon preuss (Apr 8, 2006)

Shuang Yang Pei Ho Rou Ruan Chien or "Sun Frost White Crane Soft Art"
A form of Qigong similar to some Tai-Chi

I do this in conjunction with the tiger-crane style kung fu


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 8, 2006)

The Taijiquan I am studying is the Dong Family Style.

fyn


----------

